# XNA 3d FPS



## binsky3333 (Feb 3, 2009)

Are there any tutorials on how to make a fps with the XNA framework... I have already done loads or 2d tutorials and even made my own rpg with the rpg starter kit... Now i want to move on to 3d and have done some stuff with it. Does anyone know a good fps tutorial?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2009)

While  Reimer's 3D Tutorial is not specifically a shooter (it's a flight sim), it should give you a good start on what you need to know.


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok cool! I was also looking at a XNA engine called visual3d, it looks pretty cool and i might try the beta.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 5, 2009)

I was looking at that too. The early adopter Indie version is $190.00
Not very expensive for a good engine, but $200 is $200, if you know what I mean.

There are other free engines out there, but none of the C# (XNA) based ones look as polished as Visual3D.

Remember you are going to need a lot of different tools to make an FPS game.


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was also looking at the torque TGEA engine. It comes with a tutorial on how to make a fps which is pretty cool.

EDIT:
Ughh the tutorial is incomplete... So any tutorials on how to make a fps in visual3d.net... Or how to make a fps using any other engine. Im just looking for tutorials on how to make 3d fps's.


----------

